# My fake turtles & real turtles:)



## ShellyGinny29 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm a turtle dork, so I have like five turtles. I even named them, haha. Their names are Waverly, Shelly, Toph, Ginnabella and Phelps. I'm also adding pictures of my real turtles, Shelly, Ginny and Bella. 


This is my sweetie, Isabella Adriana, "Bella" for short. She was probably the sweetest turtle in the world. I miss her so much. 


Here's my baby, Ginevra Baylee, "Ginny" for short. She was only three and a half when we got her almost a month ago, but sadly she was sick when we bought her and she died September 4th. She's up with Bella now. :')


And this is my old fart, Shelly Ambrose--but we just call him Shelly. He's like forty-sevenish and is really grouchy. That's why I called him the old fart. He's our longest-living turtle. 


This is Phelps. I got him for my fifteenth birthday. He's cute and fun to carry around, even though I have to be careful not to drop him. I call him Phelpsy. It's what I'd name my next male turtle. 


Here's Waverly, my three-legged turtle I got on discount at Al's Garden Center. She didn't have a name for the longest time but then I was walking to summer school and I thought, WAVERLY. Note my _The Quotable Walt Disney_ book in the background. Official Disney Freak, I am. 


This little rocky turtle is Toph, made from some sort of rock and shells. I got her in the Redwoods at a cute little gift shop. I named her Toph because Toph is a character in Avatar: The Last Airbender and she's an Earthbender, since my little turtle is made of rock, it made sense to name her Toph. 


This is Shelly. Guess who he was named after? Shelly the Turtle! He's pretty legit. I've had him for the longest time.


And here's Ginnabella. I named her after Ginny and Bella. I just call her Tinker Bell, though. I got her for Easter.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 15, 2012)

I gave most of my collection to my sister. I got tired of dusting it all.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 15, 2012)

That last one is soooo cute!


----------



## laney (Sep 15, 2012)

*RE: My fake turtles & real turtles*

Haha I'm glad I'm not the only one who does this!! I can't walk past an ornament or even kids toys that are tortoises without buying them, I even make tortoises!!
I thought I was just obsessed and weird lol glad I am not alone


----------



## ShellyGinny29 (Sep 15, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> That last one is soooo cute!


She's a TY ball animal thing. It's cool because when you roll her, she always lands on her feet. 




laney said:


> Haha I'm glad I'm not the only one who does this!! I can't walk past an ornament or even kids toys that are tortoises without buying them, I even make tortoises!!
> I thought I was just obsessed and weird lol glad I am not alone



That's cool! How do you make them? I make fairy houses out of cardboard boxes and bottlecap necklaces


----------



## laney (Sep 15, 2012)

*RE: My fake turtles & real turtles*

That's cool! How do you make them? I make fairy houses out of cardboard boxes and bottlecap necklaces 

[/QUOTE]

I use oven bake clay, can't remember the name of it but it's kinda like fimo clay


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## ascott (Sep 15, 2012)

Fun stuff and love the Old Fart...beautiful.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 16, 2012)

Cool ... but I like the real ones best.


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Sep 16, 2012)

*RE: My fake turtles & real turtles*

I'm a total turtle geek too, if it has a turtle on it, it's coming home with me! I still have my childhood's turtle stuffed animals which I've passed down to my daughters. They are now the third generation turtle nuts, my dad hooked me on them when I was 9  That's a nice collection you got there


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 16, 2012)

*RE: My fake turtles & real turtles*

I have the 2nd to last one ! But the paint hasn't fated yet


----------

